# Anubias nana "narrow leaf" @ Petco Score!



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Petco plants are mostly all grown emergent, it'll melt for a while before coming back (very slowly for anubias). I bought one that was similar a while back.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I've bought anubias several times from them. They have never melted. In fact, they're some of the best anubias I've ever got!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

Anubias do not melt when going from emersed to submerged. They grow great both ways and it doesn't effect them at all going to submerged.


----------

